# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  تحديث جديد لجهاز VISION_AMIGO5 بتاريخ 02/01/2019

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لتحديث جديد لجهاز VISION_AMIGO5 بتاريخ 02/01/2019
 تم اصلاحبعض المشاكل وحل مشكل تشنج باقة beouq
حمل التحديث من الرابط اسفله 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_جزاك الله عنا كل خير                         _

----------

